# 2012 Beetle - First Official Photos and Information



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

We are in New York City at the live unveiling of the new Beetle and will have first-hand impressions and lots of additional photos later this morning. That said, we're really impressed so far with the changes Volkswagen has made to the new Beetle. Wider and lower and more substantial, the new version has a heft and more purposeful look to it. The interior updates are significant with better materials, a totally new design and a few surprises like carbon fiber on the dash and a separate pod cluster with boost gauge (on the turbo models). All-in-all we've gone from skeptics to impressed on this one and are excited to see it in person very soon. We'll report back from New York after we've thoroughly climbed in and out of this thing...

*FULL STORY & PHOTOS...*


----------



## LilBlkCL (Aug 23, 2001)

Looks good in the pictures, can't wait to see one in person :thumbup:


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

Over all i like it... somethings i would have to get used to ... tail lights... but all in all it's sportier then the last one by far .... and a bit more manly. Like how the glove box is a bit like the OG beetle.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

LilBlkCL said:


> Looks good in the pictures, can't wait to see one in person :thumbup:


Same here I :heart: it......i want a convertible tho, I'll wait for that


----------



## Dead Noise (Nov 9, 2009)

I guess no more GTi for me.


----------



## 96BlKjEt (Oct 28, 2004)

I'll take one in black with the interior shown in the pictures with the 2.0T in stick with the Sunroof and the Fender Sound System...


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

*DROOL*. 

Somehow this is more amazing than I was expecting. I was thinking I would have a tough choice between this and the GLI, but from what I'm seeing here, this is the clear winner for me! I just hope the Turbo Sport with Fender sound isn't too spendy!

 :thumbup: :heart:


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

96BlKjEt said:


> I'll take one in black with the interior shown in the pictures with the 2.0T in stick with the Sunroof and the Fender Sound System...


This! :thumbup:


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

It doesn't look bad, but I will have to see one in person. 

For me to consider it though they would probably have to offer an R version.


----------



## Toronto5.5 (Nov 16, 2009)

Lookin good!

6spd 2.0T FTW


----------



## NOTAJPNZBEETLE (Sep 28, 2002)

I really didn't think I'd like it. A nice monday morning surprise!


----------



## I haz cheezeburgerz (Aug 8, 2008)

wow. that looks outstanding.


----------



## garynaz (Apr 2, 2011)

that looks absolutely amazing! much better than the years before, i seriously want to trade my 2010 CC in for the convertible!

Great job VW


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*2012*

Does anyone know where this will be manufactured?
If its Mexico -then my hope for an R model is slim.... (did not see if this is a Golf platform or a Jetta platform).
If it's going to be made in Europe; then we might hold out for an AWD version.

p.s. Vortex admins: time to add an updated avatar.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Wow, I'm impressed! This makes me want another Beetle. I like how they took some cues from the aftermarket (e.g., the dash-top auxillary gauges) and integrated them into the car. One question, will this be the New Beetle, or is VW just sticking with the Beetle name this time around? Also, the original New Beetle (i.e., pre-'06) offered bi-xenons for I think the '04 and '05 model years. My '05 TDI had them.


----------



## Snoboardr (Oct 19, 2009)

greenmonkey said:


> This! :thumbup:


+2 :thumbup: I am really impressed. Gonna start saving my money


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

So far, I am truley impressed & would def. consider this over a GTI. I luv the extra touches like the gauges, glove box, top door trims, wider/flatter looks & engine options. 
Umm , yeah, those seats RocK!
can wait to see in person this week @ NYIAS. :thumbup:
thank you Walter


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Details...*

Here:
>>> http://www.beetle-forum.de/index.php?showtopic=74984 ...


----------



## Simmsled (May 3, 2007)

They did it. They managed to keep the 'Beetle' and make it new at the same time! :thumbup:

I'm super impressed. Seems like they bred the New Beetle with a CC and added a bit of Stuttgart DNA. 

Wow.

:beer:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Love it!:thumbup:


----------



## mmmGadgets (Dec 22, 2010)

*Impressed*

Trim levels :thumbup:
Engine selection :thumbup:

Good job VW! Especially on keeping it under the wraps.


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

Definitely more manly. When are we supposed to get it over here? :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

TightDub said:


> Love it!:thumbup:


I am interested! Thanks VW! Pricing?


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Home Run.


----------



## shake_n_bake (Jul 7, 2009)

This looks great :thumbup: They should call it the Super Beetle.

Too bad they couldn't get the Jetta right like this :banghead:


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

[email protected] said:


>


I wonder if it would look good with the Extra headlights like this concept ?


----------



## myFast_cw_GTI (Feb 8, 2011)

Dad had a white '79 Beetle back in the day. So cramped and hot in the back (and noisy!). This actually makes me want to get one now. Still, it would be hard to top the white MKV GTI I have now...


----------



## 15inches (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks like a 911, Scirocco and TT had a 3 way. 
I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

Looks great! Great evolution. VW is going to make a whole new generation of people want this car. :thumbup:


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

I like it.

The headlight LED's remind me of a worried Charlie Brown, though.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Wow. Love it. Great job VW!

2.0T :thumbup:
Manual trans :thumbup:
XDS :thumbup:
IRS :thumbup:
Sport seats with red surfaces :thumbup:
Panoramic roof :thumbup:
More practical rear seat/trunk :thumbup:
LED running lights :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Xenons :thumbup:
Keyless entry/start :thumbup:
Fender audio :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Hey Jamie: any ideas/thougths on price?


----------



## Mo_Focus (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks great! now add in a 4motion and there is your Audi TT replacement!


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

On a positive note for the forum, there shouldn't be any whining about decontenting!!! 

On a not so positive note, there will likely be a little too much childish arguing (certainly _some_ comparison is called for) between this and the GTI...


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm really curious too!!! I suspect we'll be seeing prices closer to the $30k loaded like the GTI, as opposed to the GLI's $26k(ish) loaded price...


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

well done :thumbup:


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm liking what I see. Not totally crazy about the design DNA bumper treatment, but I'm sure it'll grow on me once I see it up close. I can't wait for the order banks to open so I can go spec out my next Beetle. The problem is do I continue my tradition and go with dark blue with gray like with my 99 NB or black with that super cool red leather.


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 24, 2011)

Lower it.


And give me the guage pod.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Ordering mine a.s.a.p. Great looking car! Good job VW!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

Well done VW!!!

Heading to my local VW dealership with a deposit :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## danish1542 (Mar 7, 2011)

The GLI loaded is more like 27,500 before destination.


----------



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

Dig it, but I will wait for the "Turbo S" version. 

Maybe by then my current Beetle will be paid for and I won't have to trade it away.


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

*"VW Generic" finally kills the Bug!*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

First the *TT *MK2 debacle and now this.........

Da Silva, I HATE YOU!



And is _THIS _the dashboard thats supposed to make the Mini quake in it's tyres? What, with _fake _, Chavvy carbon fibre trim and obviously low grade "DECONTENTED" plastics? And don't get me started on that horrendous centre console! It seems they froze all design development on the interior around SIX years ago! Nice seats, nice steering wheel but by God, even FORD (of Europe) does better dashboards than this nowadays......

:banghead:











And what's with those back lights? And the aftermarket spoiler? Was a pop-up spoiler too expensive to include this time?

:facepalm:











Ok, ok Im calm now......... I guess I'll wait for the _next _generation, the one with a _real _Beetle-like platform/engine and hopefully non-DaSilva design influences!


Meanwhile I think I'll be tracking developments of the new MINI range between now and then......



P.S. Sincere congrats to _LindayLowhan _ and _Bora4333_ on planning to place your orders, looking forward to your posts of ownership experiences and also pictures!

eace:


VWWerk


----------



## .:RyouExperienced (Sep 19, 2005)

Front looks more like a Porsche now than ever before.


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

I like it - but oddly, not in that color (and I'm usually a fan of candy white - my garage has a white MkIV Golf and a white MkV GTI in it). Were I to buy one (I'm not in the market right now, and even then I prefer hatchbacks and wagons with five doors) I'd probably go for black.

I definitely prefer the proportions of the original Beetle and am glad to see the New Beetle adopt them, although a little more roundness to the roof would have been nice (for my tastes). I'm glad to see HIDs become an option again at last -- the original New Beetle did briefly offer them but I don't recall exactly when -- and it's nice to see that the dash finally uses the same radio form factor as other vehicles, making it possible to, say, install an RNS-510 as I did in my '07 GTI.

Now, I did say I prefer five-door vehicles, and that's true. But would I buy one of these anyway as a "fun car" if I wanted a third vehicle? Sure. If I could get a DSG 2.0T or TDI convertible with HIDs. Black, please, with black thick insulated quality soft top with glass rear window.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

So I'm thinking Platinum Gray with the red seats and the R8-style wheels.


----------



## .KIX. (Sep 8, 2008)

The Beetle has had Xenons before (not in North America, has been wider before and had a pod with gauges before..it was called the RSI.

Nice to see that VW america has put a lot of what Beetle owners have modded as standard features but I think that using the same  rearview mirrors as other VW, and making it more "bland does not help the "hey I am different attitude" of the old (new) Beetle.

I wonder how noisy is at high speeds because the windshield is lessa angles and th e rear shorter, at 105 and up speeds the old (new) Beetle is a noise chamber...

Waiting for more meaningful pics....


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

Buran said:


> I like it - but oddly, not in that color (and I'm usually a fan of candy white ...


I'm pretty sure that's a Silver variant, and not Candy White.


----------



## dirtyfingers (Apr 29, 2007)

Most of it I like, a couple things I don't:

Not crazy about the rear tail lights. I liked the originals better.

I also wish there was a more economical engine. Sure the TDI gets 40mpg highway, but the older 90hp 1.9 TDI got 42mpg city/49 highway - and that was a complete drivable motor - and was even a 5 speed!


----------



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

> does not help the "hey I am different attitude" of the old (new) Beetle.


They've definitely dialed down the quirkiness. With the old NB, if you saw a pic of the interior you knew right away what it was. Now it's pretty generic.

I also can't help but see two big horsehoe magnets for taillights.

What's the middle gauge in the pod? A stopwatch?

The 2.5 bar boost gauge is pretty funny as well.

Also, if there's no Water Temp gauge then VW fails again.


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

Damn near perfect! Def not so much a chick's car. This almost makes up for the POS GLI...almost.


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

Good design. I like the exterior, the split exhaust, and the 2.0T! The interior is pleasant, but not up to the standard it needs to be. It looks like a generic VW interior that could found in any model, not a striking interior to rival the Mini, Fiat 500 and the like.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Based on the photos, I am liking it. Good to know they are planning on having a TDI version available for NA.


----------



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not sure I understand the black running board... things... on the sides.


----------



## 69Beetle (Nov 27, 2006)

I want.
I want.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

First [un]official ad


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Like!*

I like it! :thumbup: However, I still want the New Scirocco. opcorn:


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

.KIX. said:


> The Beetle has had Xenons before (not in North America, has been wider before and had a pod with gauges before..it was called the RSI.
> .


The USA (which is in North America) New Beetle had Xenons in the mid 2000's


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I like it, but I still think I prefer the "MK1".


----------



## Tropic09 (May 8, 2008)

Love the new looks of the beetle. Sporty look. Now I can tell my friends im going to buy a beetle and not get laughed at.:thumbup:


----------



## 15inches (Mar 21, 2010)

Any one else notice the fake gauge faces? The buttons are real, but the needles look 2D.... :sly:


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

Looks FANTASTIC for an updated model. Definitely an improvement over the New Beetle of '00. 

Now, what they REALLY need to do is do an updated RSI model or a Beetle R with the new Golf R as the base and include AWD.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

15inches said:


> Any one else notice the face gauge faces? The buttons are real, but the needles look 2D.... :sly:


Either a photoshop for the press-release, or digital faces like the LF-A.


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

15inches said:


> Any one else notice the face gauge faces? The buttons are real, but the needles look 2D.... :sly:



At least they saved the aftermarket one headache by installing a 2.5 bar boost gauge...


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

Skela said:


> At least they saved the aftermarket one headache by installing a 2.5 bar boost gauge...


Mmmmmm, turbo gauge.


----------



## 15inches (Mar 21, 2010)

Skela said:


> At least they saved the aftermarket one headache by installing a 2.5 bar boost gauge...


lol, true dat! we'll see more replacement gauges than cluster sales for this one...


----------



## phorever (Jun 3, 2004)

I hope the dash is soft. That's really important. There is nothing I like more then pushing on the dash material while I'm driving. :what:


----------



## N2OInferno (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks fantastic! It's much nicer than I was expecting.


----------



## akuska (Sep 1, 2005)

What is this car based on? Is it the current MKVI Golf? Is the interior up to snuff, and will we get the proper version in the US, or will we get a car that's been "Jettad"? I may be replacing the MkV GLI at some point in the next 2 years. The MkVI GLI doesn't look like it will cut it (not enough re-contenting from the MKVI Jetta). The Beetle with the 2.0TSI may be worthy of consideration. It looks better than the Audi A3.


----------



## akuska (Sep 1, 2005)

phorever said:


> I hope the dash is soft. That's really important. There is nothing I like more then pushing on the dash material while I'm driving. :what:


The hard dash on the Jetta was a sign of even worse decontenting. There are many reasons why the Jetta went from first to last in Consumer Reports' ratings. I wouldn't consider a Jetta. If the Beetle is like the Golf, I'll consider it. If it's like the Jetta, I won't.


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

I actually like it a lot. the lines kinda remind me of a Panamera. a really fat, squashed panamera.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

did someone say bagged??

http://www.airsociety.net/2011/04/bagged-2012-vw-beetle-concept/


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*The Golfication of the Beetle*

Bigger, fatter, and ughlier.
Let's welcome back the three-box design.


----------



## UGoBug (Dec 4, 2008)

nice new lines! glad to see they created a winner here, as they sure did screw up the new Jetta :facepalm:. I can't wait to see it in person. I was a bit worried. the stretched-out look is real nice, much more aggressive. If I were in the market, this would be at the top of my list for sure.

I am really diggin the interior. the old NB interior was just plain ghastly. The extra gauge cluster is a nice performance touch, but a clock/stopwatch?!? REALLY?!??!? who use's that crap! :screwy::what: If they left put in a Boost guage and STOPWATCH and left out the TEMP gauge, then the interior would get a BIG :thumbdown::thumbdown: from me. I mean, really....:facepalm:

and :thumbup: for keeping the manual trans!! a sporty car deserves the feel of gear-grabbing. and so many car manufacturers are getting rid of the manual all together. its sad. and no, the DSG is NOT the same, so VW, keep it up!!

further physical inspection is needed to really solidify my opinion as of yet, but based on the reveal, WIN :beer:

oh ans someone said it earlier....they should TOTALLY name this the SUPER BEETLE!!!! following in bug/beetle tradition.


----------



## E CODE (Feb 2, 2005)

Like someone said before me....

They did it.

Roofline - check.
Longer nose - check.
2.0T - check.

I am down for one of the 2013 models.... after the kinks are out of the first runs.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

I'll say "Meh" on the overall design.

That being said, mechanically I'm much more open to the improvements. I'm glad that the headroom issue in the back has been rectified, as that's a deal-killer for some. Drivetrain options? Good. 

I would've liked to have seen some kind of homage to the original Beetle in the interior other than some vague "2 glove box" reference to the split-window era. (There was one on the driver's side and one on the passenger's side in the pre '53 cars. Glovebox doors were optional. Really.)

Overall I'll say it's pretty freakin' big (not a good thing to me, as I think that the last one was too big), but I'll certainly check them out once they hit the showrooms. Perhaps it will stay on the list, perhaps it won't. We'll see. What the car actually _does_ will determine that more than design.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

UGoBug said:


> oh ans someone said it earlier....they should TOTALLY name this the SUPER BEETLE!!!! following in bug/beetle tradition.


That seems appropriate, since they're considered as large and bulbous by many.


----------



## EKroman (Mar 17, 2011)

Bought a new '11 GTI less than two months ago. I like the redesign of the Beetle, much more so than my '01 Beetle GLS. 

Waiting to see a convertible version. Wife has an '07 Beetle convertible, I don't think she will be trading. If any reason to switch, it would be the interior. Every time she gets in the GTI, she's always saying how it has such a nice interior. 

By making it less feminine, they'll get more market share. If they have some wicked turbo motor in it with 300 hp or more, I might have to indulge. Maybe.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

I wonder what the Americanized version will be like. These are pictures of the Euro version. I already see things like the RNS-510 that we will not be getting. No pictures of the instrument cluster?


----------



## 16vsilverstreak (Dec 5, 2001)

Looks good! It looks like a next generation air cooled Beetle!


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

I really like it. It sporty and still classic. I think they did a good job all around and i really wasn't expecting it to be this sport oriented. But good job VW.

can't wait to see it in person


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

Some good real-life pictures here:

http://www.autoblog.com/photos/2012-volkswagen-beetle-new-york-2011

The last pic [link] shows at what cost the Fender sound system comes... there is a sub box in the trunk taking up a lot of room. It does not look well integrated into the design at all. Also on this note there is a dummy plate [link] on the steering wheel console where the ignition switch used to be. I'm hoping the VW emblem on the hatch acts as a handle this time around.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm warming up to it. The other thread has some nice photos in it that put it in a better light. Retro wheels are nice, too.

Here's a nice post:




Chapel said:


> Gauge cluster is way better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this:




timmy222 said:


>


I'm liking it better, now.


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

*US spec Turbo*



TWinbrook46636 said:


> I wonder what the Americanized version will be like. These are pictures of the Euro version. I already see things like the RNS-510 that we will not be getting. No pictures of the instrument cluster?


Hi _TWinbrook46636_. You may have already seen these but just in case, here are some cool pics of the US spec Turbo in black:



















Damn, looks so cool from that angle and spec even I'm tempted to recind all my initial negative reactions to the reveal! This one might just be a "grower"...

:thumbup:


VWWerk


----------



## d00d (Apr 29, 2001)

mrreet said:


> The USA (which is in North America) New Beetle had Xenons in the mid 2000's


They're halogen projectors, not xenon projectors.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

There was a Bi-Xenon option.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

i like it a lot especially the interior options but it does need a drop :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

I guess they're giving us all the goodies on the new Beetle to make up for their mistakes on the Jetta:laugh:

All in all I think it looks great, definately getting a 911/GTI vibe from that front end.

Good job VW:beer:


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

d00d said:


> They're halogen projectors, not xenon projectors.


There was a Xenon option as well which they stopped with the 2005 model year.


----------



## JohnTT (Dec 7, 2001)

We had a Xenon option on the 2005 models for $750.00


----------



## 1.8wolf (Nov 11, 2001)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> I actually like it a lot. the lines kinda remind me of a Panamera. a really fat, squashed panamera.


I was thinking the same


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

Question on the article ...

The introduction states: "... and a few surprises like carbon fiber on the dash ...

The body of the article states: "... or carbon-look dashboards ..."

Is the dash really carbon fiber? Just curious.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

Cooper said:


> Question on the article ...
> 
> The introduction states: "... and a few surprises like carbon fiber on the dash ...
> 
> ...


Doubtful. Everything is carbon-look these days.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I actually almost prefer the painted dashboard anyway.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

A trunk you can actually use:


----------



## AbuNigel (Jul 11, 2009)

SMG8vT said:


> I actually almost prefer the painted dashboard anyway.


yea, i kind of agree. What trim does that come with? Color dash with the 2.0t, sign me up!


----------



## OneFiftyThree (Aug 26, 2009)

15inches said:


> Looks like a 911, Scirocco and TT had a 3 way.
> I like it! :thumbup:


 Yes, Yes, and Yes 

*FF
(-:*


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

Finally a stock Boost Gauge.

Just need one on the other models now.


----------



## kolodny2.8 (Apr 3, 2008)

I like it better then the wifeys Bettle Turbo . Now shes going to what one


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

My wife has a 2002 snap orange NB GLS, a color-concept car, which is her daily driver.

She also has a 2004 TTq 3.2 DSG S-Line roadster that she is looking to sell. She was going to buy a Golf TDI as soon as she sold the TT. She's glad she hasn't sold the TT yet. If the NB looks as good in person as it does here, she's definitely getting a Beetle.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

kolodny2.8 said:


> I like it better then the wifeys Bettle Turbo . Now shes going to what one


I just posted the same thing.


----------



## Bengti (Jan 31, 2001)

Where the hell is the water temp gauge???


----------



## Snoboardr (Oct 19, 2009)

phorever said:


> I hope the dash is soft. That's really important. There is nothing I like more then pushing on the dash material while I'm driving. :what:


Thanks for the new sig


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

Bengti said:


> Where the hell is the water temp gauge???


Did you see the photo ofthe three gauges in the center of the top of the dash? Does the turbo only get the temperature gauge, and the other cars get an idiot light?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I like it a lot. The lines are a lot better and if they do the retro wheels thing, I'm sold! The interior is "meh" but it could grow on me. I actually really liked the quirkyness of the first New Beetle, now it looks more modern and mainstream. Not a bad thing, but it does not help the car stand out any. The painted dash looks much better than the carbon-look.

As usual, price is going to be huge. Any speculation on pricing yet? I don't need the room, so an Abarth 500 is at the top of my list, though I would really like a Sport trim Beetle with 6-speed and TDI. It's pretty much going to be all down to dollars.

Brendan


----------



## macaddiict (Feb 26, 2003)

I kind of like it. A lot. The only thing I don't love is that the front looks so much like the 1998-2010 NB, but maybe it looks a little different in person.

The interior seems busy, but at least it isn't gimmicky. The back is gorgeous. Love the shape, the light, all of it.

Can't wait to see what the convertible will look like!


----------



## BeetleinPa (May 22, 2003)

SMG8vT said:


> I actually almost prefer the painted dashboard anyway.


I like that the roof has the almost Concept 1 roof look to it with all glass


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

So Is VW going back to the red interior lighting?


----------



## d00d (Apr 29, 2001)

VW makes a nicer looking TT.
Make me an version with the turbo five, DSG and 4motion.


----------



## Wessy (Oct 28, 1999)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> Also, the original New Beetle (i.e., pre-'06) offered bi-xenons for I think the '04 and '05 model years. My '05 TDI had them.





SMG8vT said:


> There was a Bi-Xenon option.


They were Xenons (HID low beam, halogen high beam), not Bi-Xenons (HID for both low and high beams); my '04 NBC GLS had 'em, too. 



greenmonkey said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a Silver variant, and not Candy White.


I also think the white shown here is something other than the usual Candy White, but based on Autoblog's photos of the white one on display in NY, I think it may be a white with a pearlescent finish -- which may account for the silvery look you're getting from it. 



dirtyfingers said:


> I also wish there was a more economical engine. Sure the TDI gets 40mpg highway, but the older 90hp 1.9 TDI got 42mpg city/49 highway - and that was a complete drivable motor - and was even a 5 speed!


_Au contraire._ Check fueleconomy.gov for the updated figures on the old TDI, using the EPA's since-revised rating system -- you'll see the old mid-'00s TDI rated for today at 31/40 for the manual, 30/38 for the DSG. 

I was already really looking forward to the reveal today, but the new Beetle VW is showing is, in most respects, even better than I was hoping for. 

LOVE the styling. And the rear end, thanks especially to those totally groovy tailights that nicely mesh with the horizontal theme of the current VW family, looks AWESOME. 

LOVE the panoramic sunroof -- although I'll have to wait until I can sit in one myself to know for sure, it looks like the opening for the sunroof starts far forward enough that I may be content with a sunroof-equipped hardtop over the convertible, should I decide to get one of these. 

Really hope the sound quality of the Fender audio system lives up to the hype -- as good as or better than Dynaudio would be splendid. 

The seats look awfully similar to the ones they put in the CC -- nice, but if they are the same or close to it, a letdown from the seats in a GTI or my R32. 

And I hope they offer some cool color choices beyond the usual red/white/black/silver, etc. Since they're playing in part on the retro appeal of the original Beetle, I'd love it if they offered something similar to my NBC's Harvest Moon Beige, but I don't know if they'll go there since that shade's popularity may have peaked 5 or so years ago, and since they're also trying to appeal to a more male audience (although personally, I think a beige would be entirely in keeping with the spirit of the car as an homage to the original -- and by "original," I mean the first-gen, not the NB). 

Speaking of the male/female appeal of the car, here is where VW has really hit it out of the park -- they're probably going to lose few of the New Beetle's female fans, while gaining a LOT more guys than would have ever considered an NB/NBC, which would be a HUGE win. 

Overall? I'm VERY interested in hearing more about all the details as they become available, for both the coupe and the convertible. :thumbup:


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Wow. Love it. Great job VW!
> 
> 2.0T :thumbup:
> Manual trans :thumbup:
> ...


Kind of a dumb question, but will the US be getting ALL of these options?


----------



## Bengti (Jan 31, 2001)

Cooper said:


> Did you see the photo ofthe three gauges in the center of the top of the dash? Does the turbo only get the temperature gauge, and the other cars get an idiot light?


Yes, and if you look closely the gauge on the left says "OIL" on it and I believe in the article it says the gauge is an oil temp. I can't believe anyone would make a car without one now-a-days. Although maybe it's there somewhere.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow. This certainly exceeded my expectations. 

Well done VW.:thumbup:


----------



## Nek76 (May 17, 2008)

Good for this car having LED-Bixenons but not for the Jetta? cmon VW!!! install them too on the Jetta =(

Beetle congrats good looking model


----------



## Nek76 (May 17, 2008)

derekjl said:


> Kind of a dumb question, but will the US be getting ALL of these options?


Yes my fine Sir


----------



## Nek76 (May 17, 2008)

:thumbup:


vincenzo said:


> So Is VW going back to the red interior lighting?


sweet lord, this is


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Volkswagen does it AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGA' ' If the New SUPER beetle looks as good in person as in the photos. I'll take a 2.0T DSG in silver with black leather etc. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> A trunk you can actually use:


Provided you don't opt for the Fender audio. Look at that subwoofer box on the right. Nasty. It looks like something you would pick up at Best Buy or something.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

derekjl said:


> Kind of a dumb question, but will the US be getting ALL of these options?


It's a _good_ question.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

So far reactions to the Beetle seem overwhelmingly positive as opposed to overwhelmingly negative for the Jetta. You can't even get HIDs on the GLI or Passat, not even as an option. Hopefully this will show VW what they need to address those vehicles. That is, offer _real_ trim levels.


----------



## Happy CampeR (May 12, 2006)

Any chance someone could photoshop the Turbo lowered on a set of CHs?


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

TWinbrook46636 said:


> So far reactions to the Beetle seem overwhelmingly positive as opposed to overwhelmingly negative for the Jetta. You can't even get HIDs on the GLI or Passat, not even as an option. Hopefully this will show VW what they need to address those vehicles. That is, offer _real_ trim levels.


I could not agree more. Beetle customers are kind of a niche market, so I'm surprised that VW didn't offer more options and trim levels on other new models.


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

Es gefällt mir!

One thing I notice is that the door closes into the body, as opposed to wrapping into the roofline. Short of getting actual raingutters back on a car - boy, those made attaching roof racks SO much easier, though they were long-ago ditched for aerodynamic and styling reasons - having the doors close into the body below the roof line should help minimize snow dropping into the interior when you open the car door after a snowfall.


----------



## Y2KGolf (Jul 5, 1999)

Looks REALLY nice. They had a big challenge to update an iconic design. It's more modern, less slavishly tied to the circular theme of the New Beetle, and looks more sleek and more aggressive without looking like a caricature. Well done! It almost looks like a baby Porsche.

I'm wondering if they managed to squeeze in any extra rear legroom or headroom.


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

derekjl said:


> I could not agree more. Beetle customers are kind of a niche market, so I'm surprised that VW didn't offer more options and trim levels on other new models.


Maybe that is exactly the reason why they chose to go all out here -- To pull the Beetle out of its niche, back into the mainstream. :thumbup:

Edit: There's no way I would have been caught buying the NB, but this version of the Beetle has jumped to the top of my list, and I _am_ in the market for a new vehicle this year!


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

Wessy said:


> ... Speaking of the male/female appeal of the car, here is where VW has really hit it out of the park -- they're probably going to lose few of the New Beetle's female fans, while gaining a LOT more guys than would have ever considered an NB/NBC, which would be a HUGE win. ...


Let's not forget about all the ladies that would prefer a sportier car like this too. I'm sure there are plenty of them out there that would prefer this new Beetle over the New Beetle!


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

Is that an elastic strap they're using for the door insert? Appears to only be functional as a water bottle holder or something... *shrug*

(The inserts in my Jetta are always just full of junk anyway)


----------



## kaitie.shultz (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmm...I'm a little conflicted. I _like_ it, but I don't _love_ it....yet anyway. I think its just going to take some getting used to. I do like the interior and the sportier look though.


----------



## jpmccormac (Mar 31, 2004)

*Front End Gives Me Pause*

Overall, very nice. The front bumper looks a bit notchy in the pictures. May be better in real life.


----------



## gringoloco2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

I am pleasantly surprised. I thought this was going to be a dud. I had a 2002 Beetle Turbo S and thought I would not consider a New Beetle again after going to an R32, but the newer New Beetle might make me think twice. I wonder how pricing will shake out. I have been waiting for the Golf R but with an expected $36K price tag, a mid to high 20s newer New Beetle is tempting with the TSI engine.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I think this elastic could be one of the common things to eventually break.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i think it loooks reallly good.

i'd get one


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

Am I the only one that thinks this looks like a Porsche mixed w/ a vintage bug? Regardless it looks awesome and I wouldn't be ashamed to say I want one.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

travis_gli said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this looks like a Porsche mixed w/ a vintage bug? Regardless it looks awesome and I wouldn't be ashamed to say I want one.


No. Especially the rear.


----------



## marino (Apr 7, 2005)

really impressed, A nice move for VW after the ho hum no option Jetta.....Can't wait to see a Convertible or R version in the future


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

Love the interior but I haven't made an opinion on the exterior. Not sure how I feel about it yet. Looks like a Chrysler Crossfire to me.


----------



## barista (Apr 18, 2011)

TWinbrook46636 said:


> Provided you don't opt for the Fender audio. Look at that subwoofer box on the right. Nasty. It looks like something you would pick up at Best Buy or something.


Could someone at the show kindly take measurements of the trunk width with and without the Fender box ? Would be very appreciative.

My old 2001 Turbo often swallowed insane amount of gear, but these days I own some pelican cases that push the width far more then back 10 years ago.


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

so why are we allowed a beetle with all these drivetrains and not the scirocco? we are getting a beetle R!?

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/04/18/report-high-performance-vw-beetle-r-confirmed-for-u-s/


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

According to Car and Driver, a source indicates that VW has "confirmed" that an R version is on the way.


----------



## AbuNigel (Jul 11, 2009)

TWinbrook46636 said:


> According to Car and Driver, a source indicates that VW has "confirmed" that an R version is on the way.


my first new car search is over:beer:


----------



## abcdennis (Apr 12, 2009)

vincenzo said:


> So Is VW going back to the red interior lighting?


well, it never went away as far as buttons go. the speedo is the new white backlit numbers with red needles. the indigo blue backlit speedo went away once the CC came out, then the mkVI, mkV.5, ect...


----------



## opticnads (May 24, 2003)

I want


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

I guess I'm the only person a little blase about it. I was hoping for more daring in the slope of rear roof line, I wanted a more dramatic slope downward (like the ragster but with a circular curve rather than a tug-and-pull of the original shape. The hatch still opens over the heads of rear passengers too apparently. I'm also not so crazy about how it wears the corporate grill (thanks Walter:sly. The seats, door panels and guage cluster looks awesome; the center stack...kinda blah:facepalm:.

I guess in the end it makes my 99 more irrelevant.


----------



## Volksboy (Aug 8, 2000)

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CA53Y (Dec 30, 2010)

15inches said:


> Looks like a 911, Scirocco and TT had a 3 way.
> I like it! :thumbup:


i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

SP Scirocco said:


> Over all i like it... somethings i would have to get used to ... tail lights...


So, I had the same feeling when I saw the first pictures. I mean, I could immediately grasp how this way all the different lines, curves, and angles come together, but I didn't like the immediate impression. It only took me about a day, now I think it looks perfect, and overall the NB already looks so frumpy and outdated! Good job. :thumbup:


----------



## c0mmon (Dec 30, 2003)

it looks good in the pictures, but i bet in person that car looks awful especially the back


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

It has a lot of styling cues from the Audi A1.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey VW, we need some cool exterior colors please......:thumbup::thumbup:

And a water temp gauge in all trim levels......

Just out of curiosity, where is the passenger side airbag???


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*DOPE!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tampavw (Nov 16, 2006)

:heart:



VWWerk said:


> Hi _TWinbrook46636_. You may have already seen these but just in case, here are some cool pics of the US spec Turbo in black:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lab_rat (Jun 26, 2001)

Tampavw said:


> :heart:


My feelings exactly

OTOH, my wife was not as impressed; she still prefers the 'old' NB styling.

I do think it looks like a mix of 911/TT/NB. Great job on the redesign VW:thumbup:


----------



## boomenstein (Nov 17, 2003)

Well done VW, definitely paying homage to Ferdinand Porsche's original design :thumbup:


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

Nice improvement over the NB. R model would be sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## Njaneer (Oct 2, 2006)

Not bad, but personally I would rather have this


----------



## 20grit_timber (May 23, 2005)

It looks good! :thumbup: opcorn: I agree with you Njaneer give us what we really want! Twice is nice! 



Njaneer said:


> Not bad, but personally I would rather have this


----------



## mikecar (May 1, 2008)

*A Homerun*

I was never a fan of the new beetle. Thought it was a Chick car.
But this beetle well I've been waiting for today since I saw the profile teaser of the car. 
It exceeds my expectations. Interior and exterior I think it show VW in the best light while paying tribute to it's Porsche roots. 
I see a 356 meets a TT meets a beetle in this car and to find out that it has the GTI engine is just another plus. 
I currently own a MKIV Golf and a MKV Golf (rabbit) love them both and was getting ready to replace the Mk IV with a GTI but I was holding off until I saw the Beetle. Now to see the car. I can say that I really want the Turbo version Beetle. 
It went from a frumpy quirky chick car to a sexy sleek car in my mind. 
I can't wait to see it in person and to find out the pricing. 
Nice to see that VW did something right after putting out the US only fat passat and the less than stellar new jetta.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

The Super Bowl ad has been updated. Watch til the end:


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

This thing just isn't growing on me. I'm not really into retro cars and I'm more a fan of the water-cooled style. However, I think I would be interested if VW made a New Bus. I still look forward to seeing this thing in person.


----------



## bk2011seljetta (Jan 14, 2011)

*21st century beetle*

I like everything about this beetle, but... the back lights, why aren't they round?


----------



## jrp134 (Jan 12, 2011)

*color me impressed...*

wow, after the disappointing styling of the new Jetta and Passat, this bug was a pleasant revelation! A lot more of a man's car, and a serious alternative to the GTI, especially next year which will be the last year for the current gen car. Is that a flat bottom steering wheel? Damn!With the Dual exhausts, LED's, and large wheel/tire package, this thing looks cool (can't believe im saying that about the beetle). Those two tone leather seats should be in the GTI - damn again! Good job VW !


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

lab_rat said:


> My feelings exactly
> 
> OTOH, my wife was not as impressed; she still prefers the 'old' NB styling.
> 
> I do think it looks like a mix of 911/TT/NB. Great job on the redesign VW:thumbup:


Same thing w/ my old lady. What she doesn't know is she will probably be getting one of these in about a year or so... just so I can drive it. :laugh:

It's going to be hard walking up to people though and going... "I drive a Beetle." Might as well end that with Heyyyyyyyy!

Another good question to ask is why the hell didn't this engineering go into the new Jettas. You fixed the Beetle now some re-engineering is needed for the Jetta.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

jrp134 said:


> wow, after the disappointing styling of the new Jetta and Passat, this bug was a pleasant revelation! A lot more of a man's car, and a serious alternative to the GTI, especially next year which will be the last year for the current gen car. Is that a flat bottom steering wheel? Damn!With the Dual exhausts, LED's, and large wheel/tire package, this thing looks cool (can't believe im saying that about the beetle). Those two tone leather seats should be in the GTI - damn again! Good job VW !


My thoughts exactly!


[delivered by an iPhone]


----------



## Chris Orr (Feb 23, 2004)

*Nice Merging of German Classics!*

Looks like the Beetle and a Porsche 356c had nice little baby! Can't wait for a convertible!


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

VW has left me pleasantly surprised by this newest Beetle redux. I quite like it, especially the Porsche inspired exterior styling. It would be tempting to get an .:R version in spite of the lack of practicality (compared to a four door Golf R) just to have as a fun car. I shall anxiously await full driving reviews of the turbo version to see if the driving dynamics are as good as I hope they'll be. Given the wider/lower stance, I bet it'll be similar to the Scirocco (as far as driving impressions go), since the Scirocco also has a wider/lower stance compared to the GTI.


----------



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

WOW... work of art ?

This new beetle is now a MAN car, sporty Porsche like and even more special than the GTI to me.

GTI killer I think

Awesome two tone leather interior and many special details like external lower door trim, triple gauge pods, LED headlight, flater roofline, spoiler and too many to list.

I buy if offered in Canada exactly like on the vortex picture.

Excellent work to vw for this car. TO me it's a better work than the new Corrado/scirocco


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

This is AMAZING! Why the failure with the Jetta and Passat?:facepalm:


----------



## Dan:TxMk5 (Mar 7, 2008)

*niiiiice*

Styling is spot on, hints of 911. Love, Love, Love it.


----------



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Well Done*

:thumbup: for the new Beetle


----------



## crewcab63 (Apr 29, 2002)

Beetle R is coming: 

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/04/18/report-high-performance-vw-beetle-r-confirmed-for-u-s/


----------



## BeetleinPa (May 22, 2003)

crewcab63 said:


> Beetle R is coming:
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2011/04/18/report-high-performance-vw-beetle-r-confirmed-for-u-s/


I'll believe it when I see one in a showroom


----------



## xjoex (Aug 19, 2010)

I actually really like this. The nb just seemed like too much of a girls car and imo just sucked to drive(my mom's got one). It reminds me of a Porsche and with all the options it just makes it an awesome sounding car. I'd love to see an .:R version.


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

Anybody know what the little button is between the oil temp gauge and the stopclock? Somebody suggested those gauges could be digital. Many have also complained about the lack of a water temp gauge... If they are in fact digital, maybe even digital backed with a physical needle, maybe that button is to switch between oil temp and water temp. Other thoughts?

Edit: The button in that spot has two different symbols in two different pictures. US vs. Euro? Turbo vs. Non-turbo? Two different functions?


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

Is that a ring if light around the speaker in the door? ...that you can change the color of...?


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

TWinbrook46636 said:


> ... I'm hoping the VW emblem on the hatch acts as a handle this time around.


Yup, it does.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

As with the new Jetta, the New Passat and now the newest Beetle, I think the VW brass may have missed a grand opportunity. I've been a loyal VW buyer since 1977. Between my family and close friends, we have collectively owned over 18 VW models ranging from Scirocco's to Jettas, Rabbits to Golfs and GTI's, along with a few CC's as well. 

I've repeatedly read VW's interviews with the automotive press over the last few years. They all indicated a desire to go into a new, fresh direction... to establish VW in the USA once and for all, and to beat Toyota sales numbers here in the States (which means to sell way over 10x's their current numbers). That determination made me very proud to stand up especially to all my working colleagues who were loyal Japanese and Korean buyers. Looking at early spy photos and preliminary design concept drawings only increased my enthusiasm for what the Mark was about to produce. I was so psyched! 

But I guess I must be alone in this "bad feeling" I have. The results to me are disappointing. The actual cars are far removed from their original concept drawings. The names aren't "fresh" and "new" either. Admittedly I'm looking at it from my personal POV but I am not so sure what to think except I can't rid myself of this bad feeling in the pit of my stomach. 

The new Jetta is too Americanized to be heralded as a "German engineered" car. Ditto for the new Passat, which IMO is a dumbed down version (read as cheaper) of the better looking 2012 Euro-Passat. Yes the new Beetle is nicer, but it's about 4-6 years too late. The 1998 Beetle model design ran for too long. (13 years). This design should have hit the market much sooner than now. The buying public is way too burnt out on it by now. They'll look, but that's about it. It's a niche car.

It's simply a Golf GTI in Beetle clothes. Nice interior though, :heart: hope that dash and gauges make their way into the next generation GTI!?*%$ 

Will it sell? Sure it will. But will VW beat Toyota's numbers with these Americanized German cars with old names? I'm not so sure.


----------



## Simmsled (May 3, 2007)

VW photo shoot: NASCAR reference FAIL. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## gtisponge (Mar 16, 2006)

Ok so if this is a gti in sheeps clothing, will it be faster or slower wonder what it weighs?
I like the paddle shifters on 2.0T thats slick looks like bigger brakes too


----------



## 15inches (Mar 21, 2010)

Wessy said:


> They were Xenons (HID low beam, halogen high beam), not Bi-Xenons (HID for both low and high beams); my '04 NBC GLS had 'em, too.
> 
> _Au contraire._ Check fueleconomy.gov for the updated figures on the old TDI, using the EPA's since-revised rating system -- you'll see the old mid-'00s TDI rated for today at 31/40 for the manual, 30/38 for the DSG.



If the 1.9TDI is not as economical, then how is it my dad drove from Columbia, SC (well over 800 miles) all the way to Dallas, TX on one tank? Thats way better than they are now. I have that car now, and even with the turbo going into limp mode, I can drive from Dallas to Fort Polk, LA and still have 1/4 tank left after driving at 70-80mph. Dont you know the government lies? besides, testimonials have more truth than government tests.:facepalm:


----------



## harveyJ (Jun 22, 2007)

*Doesn't quite sound like the people's car*

With gas prices closing in on $5/gallon, I want a small well built fun-to-drive little car that gets great gas mileage. I don't need 200HP. I want 40+MPG. And I want a convertible. Bring to the US the smaller engines that VW uses in the rest of the world. Bring us the new Golf cabrio.


----------



## IgoByte (Dec 5, 2003)

I'd drive it! Maybe even buy it. Very nice change.


----------



## IgoByte (Dec 5, 2003)

Chris Orr said:


> Looks like the Beetle and a Porsche 356c had nice little baby! Can't wait for a convertible!


Agreed. I was definitely reminded of the older Porsches.


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

this one is definately not gender spacific like the last IMO. well done vw


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

harveyJ said:


> With gas prices closing in on $5/gallon, I want a small well built fun-to-drive little car that gets great gas mileage. I don't need 200HP. I want 40+MPG. And I want a convertible. Bring to the US the smaller engines that VW uses in the rest of the world. Bring us the new Golf cabrio.


From Autoblog:
_"European buyers will have their choice of four engines ranging from an efficient 1.2-liter gasoline mill to a 2.0-liter turbocharged engine and a 1.6-liter turbo diesel. At this point, it isn't yet official which exactly which of those will make their way across the Pond, *but we're guessing all three, as VW has previously stated that it will bring a TDI to the States – and even offer it in a Cabriolet model.*
The 1.6-liter turbo diesel engine delivers around 105 horsepower while returning 65.7 mpg on the EU scale thanks to a start/stop and intelligent battery regeneration system. That equals out to around 54 mpg on the U.S. cycle, though the EPA may have something different to say should the oil burner show up in the States."_


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

*Two Skinjobs are on the run.............*



VWRedux said:


> .......Yes the new Beetle is nicer, but it's about 4-6 years too late. The 1998 Beetle model design ran for too long. (13 years). This design should have hit the market much sooner than now.


My thoughts exactly! 

This is confirmed by a post I saw a week ago where a commentor claimed to have seen the finished clay styling buck_ *six years ago*_, he was being ridiculed by his workmates about this claim, apparently. I for one believe him, I can't help but feel that this design was "frozen" around the same time as the Scirocco, explaining the unshakable niggling feeling I have that the Beetle is actually a Scirocco based clone! A _skinjob _if you like. 

I wager a bet that if you overlayed photos of the Scirocco and this Beetle, the angles of the A-pillars and B-pillars will match. Also, take a close look at the front-side panels of both (front wheel fender areas) and notice how similar the "jigsaw" arrangement of the panel joins are, the rear end has similar echoes too.

Another test will be when the Beetle _*R*_ comes out to play: If it is 4WD, then it most probably is Golf based, else it is S(kinjob)cirocco based. If I remember correctly, the Scirocco is based on the MKV platform, just like this Beetle was rumoured to be, they both seemed to have missed out on the "MK VI" update.

Still, I'd happily choose the Beetle over the Scirocco (and so-called "MK VI" GTI) any day!

eace:


VWWerk


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

Anyone notice what's missing from the lineup? 
http://www.vw.com/en/models.html


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Wessy said:


> They were Xenons (HID low beam, halogen high beam), not Bi-Xenons (HID for both low and high beams); my '04 NBC GLS had 'em, too.


You're wrong, sorry.


----------



## Orient Express (Oct 28, 2003)

*Bettle and Bugatti share styling DNA*

There seems to be some subtle corporate styling themes at VW these days

For example, here is the forthcoming Bugatti 16C Galibier limousine rear 3/4 view:










and the rear 3/4 view of the new beetle:










The rear taillight and rear window and trunk lines seem to be very similar. Not that this is bad, I really like it in both cars.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

YlwNewBug said:


> Anyone notice what's missing from the lineup?



From VW's "promised" current line-up? Yup, I sure do... this.......










.... not this...


----------



## SxAxSx (Apr 12, 2009)

_"Will it sell? Sure it will. But will VW beat Toyota's numbers with these Americanized German cars with old names? I'm not so sure. " VWRedux _
:what:
So you want VW to sell as many cars as Toyota but you don't want them to sell boring cars like Toyota. 
To me it sounds like your complaints aren't with VW, they are with the American consumer. VW is making what sells and since you yourself said you were excited to hear they wanted to out sell Toyota I don't see why you are surprised. 
I on the other hand never wanted VW to cater to the Toyota crowd, I can't see why you did?! I never wanted everyone and their grandmother to drive the same car as me.

Back on topic, I think this Beetle design is an improvement, I think the front end might still have too much resemblance to the New Beetle, but the rest of the car including the interior looks like a great improvement!


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

SxAxSx said:


> _"Will it sell? Sure it will. But will VW beat Toyota's numbers with these Americanized German cars with old names? I'm not so sure. " VWRedux _
> :what:
> So you want VW to sell as many cars as Toyota (NO, I DON'T WISH FOR THIS, VW'S BOARD OF DIRECTORS DESIRE THIS!) but you don't want them to sell boring cars like Toyota. (YES, AND IT IS POSSIBLE TO DO BOTH. JUST KEEP AN EYE ON THE Hyundai/KIA Group Ltd.) To me it sounds like your complaints aren't with VW, they are with the American consumer. VW is making what sells and since you yourself said you were excited to hear they wanted to out sell Toyota I don't see why you are surprised. (WELL YOU'RE TAKING MY COMMENTS OUT OF CONTEXT. MY ENTHUSIASM WAS BASED ON SPY PHOTOS AND DESIGN CONCEPT RELEASES BY VAG, WHICH MAKE THE RELEASED VERSIONS LOOK CHEAPENED WHEN COMPARED.)
> I on the other hand never wanted VW to cater to the Toyota crowd, I can't see why you did? (I NEVER SAID I DID! I AGREE WITH YOU, I WAS COMMENTING ON THEIR NEW MISSION TO *BEAT* TOYOTA, *NOT COPY* THEM!) I never wanted everyone and their grandmother to drive the same car as me.
> ...


 :thumbup::beer:


----------



## barista (Apr 18, 2011)

*Found some pics via Tumblr*










































Interesting no ?

Configurator Online in DE


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

I hope they offer more colors than just Red.


----------



## kcoles (Apr 19, 2011)

*A real sports car*

What are the odds of VW allowing a 2.5 turbo to make this thing really quick? Slim to none?


----------



## spa2k (Aug 12, 2005)

Simmsled said:


> VW photo shoot: NASCAR reference FAIL. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::facepalm:


VW has talked with NASCAR about running the Passat. I guess the person who set up this picture got confused ...


----------



## spa2k (Aug 12, 2005)

VWWerk said:


> Another test will be when the Beetle _*R*_ comes out to play: If it is 4WD, then it most probably is Golf based, else it is S(kinjob)cirocco based. If I remember correctly, the Scirocco is based on the MKV platform, just like this Beetle was rumoured to be, they both seemed to have missed out on the "MK VI" update.
> 
> VWWerk


At the NY Beetle intro, VW executives said the Beetle convertible will be next, followed by a Beetle R that uses the engine from the Golf R - but is front-drive. Clearly, performance-wise the Beetle R will slot into the lineup above the GTI and below the Golf R, just as the Beetle Turbo with sport suspension will slot in (performance-wise, but probably not price-wise) under the GTI.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

kcoles said:


> What are the odds of VW allowing a 2.5 turbo to make this thing really quick? Slim to none?


2.5 Turbo? :facepalm:

You mean this from the TT-RS and A3RS cars? 










I don't think so.


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

Why side markers? WHY?!


----------



## spa2k (Aug 12, 2005)

crawl said:


> Why side markers? WHY?!


They're not side markers - they're rear reflectors.


----------



## dafour (Nov 1, 2005)

I read somewhere it was designed in california.
Is this true?


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

spa2k said:


> They're not side markers - they're rear reflectors.


----------



## spa2k (Aug 12, 2005)

YlwNewBug said:


>


Oops, my bad. I was looking at the photos of the German version. On the U.S. version, they're there because they're required by law and it's cheaper to add them to the fenders than it is to redesign the headlight package for U.S. cars to include them.


----------



## Icemoc2 (Jan 10, 2002)

Tiger Blood!


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

spa2k said:


> ... just as the *Beetle Turbo with sport suspension* will slot in (*performance-wise*, but probably not price-wise) *under the GTI*.


And so it begins... 

(Why are you the lucky one that VW gave a test drive to? *I* want to drive it to so that _I_ know how its performance matches up!)


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

dafour said:


> I read somewhere it was designed in california.
> Is this true?


Yes, I've read it was by GM former chief designer Sang Yup Lee. (He penned the most recent Chevy Camaro before he left GM to head up VW/Audi design division in Calif.)


----------



## tumalc (Dec 10, 2009)

It looks great. Nice job VW! This might be my daughters first car... She is 11... This will be just about 7yrs old then. Maybe just maybe...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

spa2k said:


> At the NY Beetle intro, VW executives said the Beetle convertible will be next, followed by a Beetle R that uses the engine from the Golf R - but is front-drive. Clearly, performance-wise the Beetle R will slot into the lineup above the GTI and below the Golf R, just as the Beetle Turbo with sport suspension will slot in (performance-wise, but probably not price-wise) under the GTI.


Actually, Jamie stated (around page 9 I think) of the Beetle thread in the Car Lounge that the rumors he's heard from insiders is the price for a turbo model will start *below* the GTI. 

:thumbup:


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

SMG8vT said:


> You're wrong, sorry.


The New Beetle was offered with a Xenon option up until the 2005 model year. With the design refresh for the 2006 model year they dropped the option. Both headlamps looked the same with the glass projector lenses but they _did_ offer a Xenon option for a while. They also had an option for OnStar up until this point.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

15inches said:


> If the 1.9TDI is not as economical, then how is it my dad drove from Columbia, SC (well over 800 miles) all the way to Dallas, TX on one tank? *Thats way better than they are now.*


They don't belch black soot anymore so I'm fine with the compromise. I just hit my first 700+ mile tank on my 2010 Golf TDI. Three people plus luggage.


----------



## spa2k (Aug 12, 2005)

greenmonkey said:


> And so it begins...
> 
> (Why are you the lucky one that VW gave a test drive to? *I* want to drive it to so that _I_ know how its performance matches up!)


Obviously information from a conversation, not a test drive. The reference compared the price of a base GTI to the anticipated price of a Beetle Turbo with sport suspension (and maybe several other mandatory options in the package). I hope VW doesn't offer the Turbo only in a loaded Autobahn-style package; for once, I'd like to have all the "go" pieces without the "show" pieces. Give me a Turbo/sport suspension/sport seats package, and I'll be a happy guy.

For the record, I never believe it until I see it, sit in it, pound on it and let my butt-dyno evaluate it.


----------



## d00d (Apr 29, 2001)

VWRedux said:


> 2.5 Turbo? :facepalm:
> 
> You mean this from the TT-RS and A3RS cars?
> 
> I don't think so.


That is one sweet engine, and it has a proper timing chain instead of the antiquated timing belt (change every 60K) in the TTS and R.
The engine used in the GTI has the chain too.


----------



## slocar93 (May 24, 2007)

*Excellent*



vortexblue said:


> I like it.
> 
> The headlight LED's remind me of a worried Charlie Brown, though.


Both the car and this post. Any guesses on pricing for 2.0T. There are new GTIs here in the 23k range...think it would be the same as a starting point?


----------



## Zidentia (Jun 10, 2004)

I have to agree as well with most of this. I will say VW has, much like an aging star of the past, resorted to homogenized plastic surgery in an unsuccessful attempt at body sculpting by Jake. The Gestalt in the VW brand has been reduced to an almost ran behind Hyundai for styling and feel. How this happened is the result of one simple decision to boost sales by becoming a follower instead of an innovator.

I like many here have been a VW lover even when I did not have one in my collection. My love goes back over thirty years. In my opinion the last good attempt at styling was the CC which was also a precursor to the dustball styling we see now. Indeed the German feeling has been lost at least skin deep. The new Jetta is devoid of inspiration and the interior is an homage to Kia. 

My wife who drives our 02' Nb Snap Orange does not like the new styling. I for one do like it(now) but yes the timing seems off. I like the retro touches but I would like to see more and more evolution in styling. It may be my next car as I plan to retire the 04 GLI and I am not crazy about current Audi styling.

I always liked the NB but the gender implications were always there. The "R" version would go a long way towards cementing my feelings but VW needs to bring back passion for the driver and leave the hatred for Toyota behind.


VWWerk said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> 
> This is confirmed by a post I saw a week ago where a commentor claimed to have seen the finished clay styling buck_ *six years ago*_, he was being ridiculed by his workmates about this claim, apparently. I for one believe him, I can't help but feel that this design was "frozen" around the same time as the Scirocco, explaining the unshakable niggling feeling I have that the Beetle is actually a Scirocco based clone! A _skinjob _if you like.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

spa2k said:


> Obviously information from a conversation, not a test drive. The reference compared the price of a base GTI to the anticipated price of a Beetle Turbo with sport suspension (and maybe several other mandatory options in the package). I hope VW doesn't offer the Turbo only in a loaded Autobahn-style package; for once, I'd like to have all the "go" pieces without the "show" pieces. Give me a Turbo/sport suspension/sport seats package, and I'll be a happy guy.
> 
> For the record, I never believe it until I see it, sit in it, pound on it and let my butt-dyno evaluate it.


The turbo only comes with sport suspension - it is essentially a GTI underneath. I'd expect pricing on the turbo model to start below the base price of the GTI and cheaper fully loaded.

- j


----------



## spa2k (Aug 12, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> The turbo only comes with sport suspension - it is essentially a GTI underneath. I'd expect pricing on the turbo model to start below the base price of the GTI and cheaper fully loaded.


I hope you're right (again)! :thumbup:


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

Zidentia said:


> IM wife who drives our 02' Nb Snap Orange ... I am not crazy about current Audi styling.


My wife also drives an '02 snap orange, and I sold my A4 Avant and bought a JSW TDI last year. Not liking the current Audi lineup all that much.


----------



## nAAArow 6 (Jul 20, 2010)

I really like the new Beetle:thumbup:
Never owned one before but this gen is very appealing.... good job VW!


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

spa2k said:


> I hope you're right (again)! :thumbup:


http://www.autoblog.com/2011/04/19/volkswagen-gives-price-points-for-2012-beetle-targets-mini/

_That means a price range from $20,000 to $24,000 when the coupe launches worldwide in late September, and between $25,000 and $29,000 for the 2013 convertible. These price ranges take into account the three engines on offer at the start of deliveries: the 2.5-liter five-cylinder, 2.0-liter TDI diesel, and 200-hp 2.0-liter TFSI. There's no telling what the price will be on the hot Beetle R foreseen for mid-2013 with the newest 261-hp "W28" turbocharged inline-five from the Scirocco R._


----------



## pezones (Dec 8, 2004)

> There's no telling what the price will be on the hot Beetle R foreseen for mid-2013 *with the newest 261-hp "W28" turbocharged inline-five from the Scirocco R*


this is wrong


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

Man the convertible is gonna be almost 30k again, I never get a break, I might as well buy an EOS.....I'm actually thinking about putting money down on the coupe

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

Does anybody knows the CO of the new Beetle ?

Coefficient of Drag .. ?

weight ?


----------



## DubNuts32 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you VW for making the Beetle cool......again.:thumbup:


----------



## d00d (Apr 29, 2001)

YlwNewBug said:


> http://www.autoblog.com/2011/04/19/volkswagen-gives-price-points-for-2012-beetle-targets-mini/
> 
> _That means a price range from $20,000 to $24,000 when the coupe launches worldwide in late September, and between $25,000 and $29,000 for the 2013 convertible. These price ranges take into account the three engines on offer at the start of deliveries: the 2.5-liter five-cylinder, 2.0-liter TDI diesel, and 200-hp 2.0-liter TFSI. There's no telling what the price will be on the hot Beetle R foreseen for mid-2013 with the newest 261-hp "W28" turbocharged inline-five from the Scirocco R._


The turbo five is ~340HP, and as far as I know is only available in the TT RS.
The R has the 265HP turbo four.


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

YlwNewBug said:


> http://www.autoblog.com/2011/04/19/volkswagen-gives-price-points-for-2012-beetle-targets-mini/
> 
> _That means a price range from $20,000 to $24,000 when the coupe launches worldwide in late September, and between $25,000 and $29,000 for the 2013 convertible. These price ranges take into account the three engines on offer at the start of deliveries: the 2.5-liter five-cylinder, 2.0-liter TDI diesel, and 200-hp 2.0-liter TFSI. There's no telling what the price will be on the hot Beetle R foreseen for mid-2013 with the newest 261-hp "W28" turbocharged inline-five from the Scirocco R._



If this is the case, let's see what I can price out...

MINI S Hardtop ($23,700 base, $28,450 customized)
Sporty Turbo Engine (181/177)
6 Speed Manual
Leather Sport Seats
Premium Package
Premium Audio
Auto Climate Control
Big Sunroof
Sport Package
Dynamic Traction Control
Xenon Lamps
... some other stuff I don't care about
Convenience Package
Comfort Access
Bluetooth
(Auto Dim Rearview) *shrug*
(Auto Wipers/Lamps) *shrug*
(Garage Opener) *shrug*


Beetle Sport ($??)
Sporty Turbo Engine (200/207)
6 Speed Manual
Leather Sport Seats (Dual tone)
Premium Audio (Fender)
Auto Climate Control (Dual zone like GLI?)
Big Sunroof
Dynamic Traction
Xenon Lamps
Comfort Access (KESSY)
Bluetooth

If I can get this Beetle build for around $28k MSRP, I will be a very very happy camper!! :thumbup:


----------



## BlackNight (Sep 22, 1999)

I'm really likeing this car. Its a nice change

Lee


----------



## tdaman927 (Apr 26, 2006)

IF only it was available with 4 motion. .:R


----------



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

Does the red car has a BLACK top like on the fake Nascar picture?????

Is yes, two tone paint is also very nice.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

greenmonkey said:


> I'm really curious too!!! I suspect we'll be seeing prices closer to the $30k loaded like the GTI, as opposed to the GLI's $26k(ish) loaded price...


I would hope that a loaded Beetle, even in a convertible, wouldn't be priced THAT high. Maybe 25-26K, but 30K would be outrageous. I would guess that a base 2.5 gas model will run around 19-20K.


----------



## Bengti (Jan 31, 2001)

I found the following here http://www.autoblog.com/2011/04/19/volkswagen-gives-price-points-for-2012-beetle-targets-mini/

_"Elaborating on our previous details from the New York unveiling of the 2012 much-altered Beetle, Volkswagen North America CEO Jonathan Browning has told Autoblog, "We're aiming to essentially go after the Mini so far as market positioning and price offerings."

That means a price range from $20,000 to $24,000 when the coupe launches worldwide in late September, and between $25,000 and $29,000 for the 2013 convertible. These price ranges take into account the three engines on offer at the start of deliveries: the 2.5-liter five-cylinder, 2.0-liter TDI diesel, and 200-hp 2.0-liter TFSI."_


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

how about rear wheel drive.... 
pictures look great. I am waiting to get the Golf R, but this looks yummy.


----------



## Audiophil (Sep 30, 2007)

Brilliant! Well done VW/Audi!! 

A car combining the original air cooled styling and New Beetle styling. A work of art. Let me know when the first 2.0T with a manual 6 speed is shipped and you have a buyer. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

About 8 months ago I worked an off duty at a local S. Florida beach where VWOA brought 2 of the new beetle prototypes to be photographed beachside for an "in house" VW brochure. I sure would love to get a hold of one of those brochures. VW was very secretive not allowing any private photos taken of the car they went as far as having a sergeant collect our cel phones while in the photo area. After the photoshoot both cars were loaded into the car hauler, and taken away VW's press guy told me they are fully functional prototypes one with the anemic 2.0 and the other with a 2.0t both were scheduled to be destroyed after the Frankfurt auto show. I was close enough to see the public v.i.n. on one of the cars it was VWWP0000000000002. I know "cool story bro"

If it looks like the prototype I freaking want one.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

d00d said:


> That is one sweet engine, and it has a proper timing chain instead of the antiquated timing belt (change every 60K) in the TTS and R.
> The engine used in the GTI has the chain too.


But not the *.:R*


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

anyone else see a porsche like resemblence?


----------



## Wessy (Oct 28, 1999)

SMG8vT said:


> You're wrong, sorry.


You're right! I had mistaken the Bi-Xenons in my old New Beetle with the Xenons in my old Mini Cooper. My bad!


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

Hmmmm....


----------



## ineedagtiinnj (Oct 9, 2005)

kinda disapointed they made the rear windows sharp, instead of rounding them off like on the classic beetle. still very, very good looking.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

^^ excellent pchop  :thumbup:
I think they did a great job with this thing, it's definitely a lot more pretty than the 'old' New Beetle...I, for one, like it a lot
:thumbup: :thumbup:






Cooper said:


> *....sold my A4 Avant and bought a JSW TDI last year.* Not liking the current Audi lineup all that much.


I'm curious, how do they compare otherwise? I've got a soft spot for Variants


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

*Xenonophobia is a dark phenomenon.....*



TWinbrook46636 said:


> The New Beetle was offered with a Xenon option up until the 2005 model year. With the design refresh for the 2006 model year they dropped the option. Both headlamps looked the same with the glass projector lenses but they _did_ offer a Xenon option for a while. They also had an option for OnStar up until this point.



Very correct _TWinbrook46636_, I ordered a NBC in the UK back in 2004 with this option, which IMHO was the best option ever offered on the NB, except for the V5 engine that is....





VWWerk


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

*Fight: Beetle kills Cayman..........*



redrbt2.5 said:


> anyone else see a porsche like resemblence?



Indeed. Now if only the Cayman looked as good as that......

:laugh:



VWWerk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

mspastrygurl said:


> Man the convertible is gonna be almost 30k again, I never get a break, I might as well buy an EOS.....I'm actually thinking about putting money down on the coupe
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


Hold off and see where the pricing on the Beetle comes in first. Autoblog is wrong.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Hold off and see where the pricing on the Beetle comes in first. Autoblog is wrong.


When will official pricing be announced?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2009)

redrbt2.5 said:


> anyone else see a porsche like resemblence?


Well, it should be no surprise, since original Porsche was base on the original Beetle.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

V8Star said:


> Hmmmm....


If it looked like this I'll buy 2 of them. Anyone need a slightly used kidney?


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

VWWerk said:


> Indeed. Now if only the Cayman looked as good as that......
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> ...


haha agreed


----------



## gtisponge (Mar 16, 2006)

know what none of us have said, best part is no more flower vase..


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

gtisponge said:


> know what none of us have said, best part is no more flower vase..


I'm sure the after-market is drawing up one now... for those who miss the bud vase from the NB.


----------



## ManTech (Oct 13, 2010)

UCME2 said:


> If it looked like this I'll buy 2 of them. Anyone need a slightly used kidney?


:laugh:


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

TWinbrook46636 said:


> So far reactions to the Beetle seem overwhelmingly positive as opposed to overwhelmingly negative for the Jetta. You can't even get HIDs on the GLI or Passat, not even as an option. Hopefully this will show VW what they need to address those vehicles. That is, offer _real_ trim levels.


The Beetle has been a trendsetter in the U.S. before. The New Beetle was the first U.S. VW to offer the DSG, the 6-speed Aisin-sourced automatic, bi-xenons with headlight washers (unless you count the Passat W8 or the Touareg), sidemirror-integrated turn signals, and 10-speaker stereos. So, maybe the other U.S. VWs will follow the new Beetle...at least one can hope!


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

fortysomething said:


> I would hope that a loaded Beetle, even in a convertible, wouldn't be priced THAT high. Maybe 25-26K, but 30K would be outrageous. I would guess that a base 2.5 gas model will run around 19-20K.


Just to be clear, when I said fully loaded like the GTI, I meant the 2.0 TSI. Start there and add Fender audio, panoramic sunroof, bi-xenon lamps, real leather seats, dual-zone climate control.... If I could get that for 25k-26k I would literally **** bricks! And then buy one!

Though even if that's around 28k, I'll be buying it anyway


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

I wonder when the vw.com configurator will go live??? I want to get my build on.


----------



## tesg (Mar 23, 2008)

96BlKjEt said:


> I'll take one in black with the interior shown in the pictures with the 2.0T in stick with the Sunroof and the Fender Sound System...


Yeah, me too.

My first car was a black '74 Super Beetle with red seats.

That interior pic took me RIGHT back.


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

I didn't see this vid posted yet? Pretty cool.
http://www.volkswagen.de/video?v=iLyROoafz1eR


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

*Black 'n Crimson...Black 'n Crimson...Black 'n Crimson...Black 'n Crimson...*



tesg said:


> Yeah, me too.
> 
> My first car was a black '74 Super Beetle with red seats.
> 
> That interior pic took me RIGHT back.


I second that emotion! 

For me, that same interior brought back great memories of "Blade", the black NB V5 with red interior I once had. Everyone loved the combo and I never saw another NB like that. 

I remember the dealer asking me what inspired me to choose such a colour combination! Mind you this was way back in 2001 in the (still) drab and chronically unadventurous UK, nowadays even FORD offers this combo, for example in the run-out special edition Focus ST (ironically also a 5 cylinder) 500! All I need VW to do now is drop that "W28" 5 Zyl in there and I'll be in line!





VWWerk


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> I'm liking it better, now.


Is this a photoshop or are these actual wheels that will be available on the car? I couldn't find that other thread you were referencing.


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

A1an said:


> Is this a photoshop or are these actual wheels that will be available on the car? I couldn't find that other thread you were referencing.


One of several 17 and 18 wheel options.
http://www.volkswagen.de/de/models/beetle/farben_und_felgen.html


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I wish those wheels were coming in 18"


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

I wish they came in 14 or 15. I want those wheels with some bigass white walls!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

No.


----------



## turbo chuck (Feb 16, 2011)

The new Bettle has more than just a little bit of Porsche 356 in it's appearance. May the performance be worthy of it's looks.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

YlwNewBug said:


> One of several 17 and 18 wheel options.
> http://www.volkswagen.de/de/models/beetle/farben_und_felgen.html


Awesome! Now hopefully these wheels see their way as options in the US market.


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

*Future VW Beetles will all be influnced by the "second-generation design"...*

Hi all

Just ran into this snippet from Autoblog:

"New York 2011: Every new VW Beetle will be a second-generation design"

Lets just hope they go the whole hog and base the next one on a simplified 911 chassis using the imminent flat 4 engine being readied for the new Porsche "entry level" speedster, Boxster and 911.

eace:


VWWerk


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

I gotta say, VW hit a home run here. I love the silhouette of this car. If VW prices it right, it will sell like crazy. Way to go VW. Oh, and it better have above average quality if VW expects to keep moving and head towards their goal of increasing sales here in the states.


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

So, I saw this in person yesterday @ the NYIAS & I gotta say, I'm still impressed. 
They showed only 1 model, a 2L turbo version. No pricing was posted but you could enter the car. 
I think the response from the crowds was pretty good. People seemed please. 

VW also displayed the 4 dr Golf R. I was less impressed. Still has quite a bland interior. The GTI(which was not there) looks better. 

The new Passat was there as well. showed a model starting @ $20K but no actual price. Very A6/8ish & roomy.

anyhow, back OT.

the Beetle looks really good. it has some aggressive lines & a nice interior.(CF look dash) , the top glove box was a bit difficult to open, but you cant always judge these show cars as the 'animals' @ the show can be quite destructive(you wouldn't believe some of the things I witnessed by idiots)

I dont think VW is holding back on this one, the leather seating is very comfortable/supportive, the ergonomics are there, etc. I would get this over a GTI.

I'll post a few pics tonight.


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Dankeschön!*

CorradoMagic...

Pleeeaaaaaase, show us your pics!


----------



## MKIII_VR (Sep 8, 2002)

*not quite right...*

I have to say that they did a good job on the new, new beetle... BUT it could still use a little front and back end squishing for my taste... see below & discuss...

Theirs....









Mine...








:beer:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I think the first one looks better. The sloping rear end is one of my favourite things about the new design.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Mine...








:beer:[/QUOTE]

I see euro bumpers I like both...but the slope does look a lil better. Do one w the slope but eurofied bump like the front on yours..:thumbup:


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

*Bang on!*



MKIII_VR said:


> I have to say that they did a good job on the new, new beetle... BUT it could still use a little front and back end squishing for my taste... see below & discuss...
> 
> Theirs....
> 
> ...


Now _thats _what I'm talking about! 



Excellent observation, _MKIII_VR_.

:thumbup:

Amongst a few other design niggles on the "21st C" Beetle interpretation (such as the uneccessary and uneccessarily excessive chamfering of _every _single edge and curve...........Mr Da Silva! ), the overhangs are my biggest irritants, and it seems to be a continuous weakness propagating throughout all VW designs since their blind rush to adopt FWD back in the 60's. 

If they feel they must continue to base an iconic shape originally governed by RWD proportions on a goofily proportioned FWD derived chassis, at least take a leaf (or a few chapters, even) out of BMW's textbook approach in how to re-imagine an icon, like the MINI. Ironically, BMW have made the MINI appear to be RWD in proportion even though it's illustrious forebear was always FWD!

eace:



VWWerk


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

pehero said:


> CorradoMagic...
> 
> Pleeeaaaaaase, show us your pics!



...Beetle pics & others from the NYIAS

http://web.me.com/thedubnutz/NYIAS_2011/Photos.html


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Prima!*

Wunderbar...


----------



## corpun (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.seriouswheels.com/pqr/Porsche-356-WB-SA.htm

Maybe I'm crazy but I'm seeing a lot of 356 in the new design (not a bad thing)


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

I can't wait to order my Beetle. :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Posted on jalopnik.com:


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

*Positive attraction.........*



silverspeedbuggy said:


> Posted on jalopnik.com:


Those backlights look strangely...........Magnetic! 



They sure work better in the "Real World".....




VWWerk


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

We had a lady come into our dealership yesterday after seeing my '99 and ask if the 2012s were out yet because she thought mine was one... hahah.

I can't wait to see it in person. I've already told the boss I get to PDI the first one we get here!


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

That fuel filler flap looks crap. total after thought


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

pehero said:


> Wunderbar...


Black headliner: YES! I love the black headliner on my GLI. It not only shows zero dirt, it makes me feel 'cocooned' inside.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

p3yro said:


> That fuel filler flap looks crap. total after thought


Not defending it, but if you were the designer/engineer, how would you fix it?


----------



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

Does anyone know what the launch colors are going to be? I'm sure we'll get the standard slate of boring ass colors (silver, dark silver, black, and white), but I'd really like to see Snap Orange make a re-appearance so I can trade ours in on a new one.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

vw mofo said:


> Does anyone know what the launch colors are going to be? I'm sure we'll get the standard slate of boring ass colors (silver, dark silver, black, and white), but I'd really like to see Snap Orange make a re-appearance so I can trade ours in on a new one.


Twelve colours in total. The usual blacks greys silver and white with the addition of:



Oryx white
Toffee Brown
Sunflower Yellow
Denim Blue
Reef Blue
Moonrock Silver


and interiors cloth, leatherette & leather:



Black
Beige
Quartz (leatherette only)
Black/Blue (two tone cloth and leather only)
Salsa Red


**Of course all subject to change by manufacturer at time of production.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll especially be interested to see the Reef Blue and Denim Blue colors.


----------



## Biz (Feb 26, 2002)

fortysomething said:


> I'll especially be interested to see the Reef Blue and Denim Blue colors.


Denim Blue was an Audi TT color, so it shouldn't be too hard to track that down in real life and get a look at it. It's a medium blue. Here's a pic of my TT:


----------



## lb535 (Aug 17, 2006)

*First Impressions....*

I'm seeing the same as many of you - no longer a chick car (but will still attract the ladies), and not overtly retro anymore. Pays homage to the Porsche 356/911 and Audi TT as much as old and new Beetles (glad to see "New" finally stripped from the moniker, now that both the original and New Beetles are out of production).

Like the more normal windshield angle. Love the interior color choices (red! blue!), even if it's only a swatch of fabric and a few highlights here and there, rather than the entire trimmings as they one were. Like the 3-gauge cluster. Ergonomics seem vastly improved, although I don't see alot of _Beetle_ in the interior. Will the door tops still be exterior body color? The lower half of the dash and the seats just seem generic.

Not sure I like the new tailight shape - again, not enough Beetle flavor without a round light, although the new taillamps remind me of the arch-shaped taillamp housings from the circa-1970 Beetles, turned 90 degrees inward. Like the chrome trim along the "running boards" - a retro touch I always wanted to see on the New Beetle. Don't care for the sheetmetal fold halfway up the doors. Do like the forward thrust in the B-pillar area (which gives it the manly/Porsche aura), wouldn't have minded keeping some of the arc over the front seat area.

Overall, it bring the iconic Beetle shape into the current century, which is what VW wanted, and in a way that keeps the car looking new even as it acknowledges its past - in much the same way a BMW 3-series evokes Bimmers back to the 1600/2002 while still looking unquestionably like a new car. It's as if the Bug had been overhauled every 8 years or so since 1949 rather than just twice.


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

on the show car, the door tops were black. (silver car).
they tried to reflect the early dash style w/ the rounded vents, dual glove box, etc. pays homage but modern & meets current safety regs.


----------



## Beetle Hunter (May 4, 2011)

vw mofo said:


> Does anyone know what the launch colors are going to be? I'm sure we'll get the standard slate of boring ass colors (silver, dark silver, black, and white), but I'd really like to see Snap Orange make a re-appearance so I can trade ours in on a new one.


I have been coveting that snap orange for a long time. It would look hot on the latest Beetle. I seriously want the configurator to go up so I can start playing with packages, colors, etc, and see how much I need to save up. I have been in love with the bug since my folks got the '74 Beetle when I was a kid, I want my own now.


----------



## spa2k (Aug 12, 2005)

lb535 said:


> Don't care for the sheetmetal fold halfway up the doors.


I got it fixed for you. 

I believe that's just a reflection that shows up in the pictures of the lighter-colored cars. It doesn't show up on the red or black ones. :thumbup:


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Beetle Configurator*

Here's a little teaser - I'm sure it will get more comprehensive as time goes on:

http://www.volkswagen.de/de/models/beetle/farben_und_felgen.html


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Interesting.*

Crazy wheel selections!


----------



## Brush (Nov 18, 2002)

Overall, I like it. I have been having an internal struggle with my self, 2.5l vs. GTI.
I could settle on a turbo Beetle.

But, for those of us in Canada and the N.E. States - those mock running boards look like real "salt catchers" to me. Anybody had a close look at what they are like?

A couple of little nits - Why does the gas-gauge have to be as big as the tach? It is only every 600Km or so that I need to consult it. In fact, shouldn't the tach be the big sucker in the middle? (for the stick drivers anyway). Could have made room for a temp gauge there, instead of centre dash.


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

Dear VW,

It's been three weeks. Pricing details, please... 

Thank you!

opcorn:


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

greenmonkey said:


> Dear VW,
> 
> It's been three weeks. Pricing details, please...
> 
> ...





[email protected] said:


> Pricing is released at midnight ET tonight.


 
:laugh:


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

Tomorrow morning, they just announced it on Twitter

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## spa2k (Aug 12, 2005)

spa2k said:


> At the NY Beetle intro, VW executives said the Beetle convertible will be next, followed by a Beetle R that uses the engine from the Golf R - but is front-drive. Clearly, performance-wise the Beetle R will slot into the lineup above the GTI and below the Golf R, just as the Beetle Turbo with sport suspension will slot in (performance-wise, but probably not price-wise) under the GTI.





[email protected] said:


> The turbo only comes with sport suspension - it is essentially a GTI underneath. I'd expect pricing on the turbo model to start below the base price of the GTI and cheaper fully loaded.
> - j


 2012 Beetle: $23,395 

2011 GTI: $23,695 

Ack! You win by $300 - You must have a secret source!  

From one G.E. boy to another, I concede (and I'll never trust my NY source again). :laugh:


----------



## Hellspeaker (Mar 25, 2011)

I guess ill wait till someone wrecks one and buy the seats out and steering wheel for my 00. Lol


----------

